# Hide and Seek..



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Was painting at a friends house yesterday...brought dog with. Was waiting for paint to dry, took her out to play a little. Nothing great or anything, just a short vid of hide and seek game in her garage, not my house, so kept it simple...figured I would shoot some vid since her camera was right on the counter....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoG7GAN8ySI


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool video, especially because it's a long tailed Hyena.

I'll have to try it with my short bus mutt.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

i really like her ...... nice video ....


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> ...figured I would shoot some vid since her camera was right on the counter....


Don't try to bullshit me, after your post about the world class dancers I know you were shooting a porn there...waiting for paint to dry..suure you were =D>

Nice dog though.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

She seems to like it:smile: Other people probably think hunt type video is boring..but I like it, thanks for sharing.

Why is she on a long line?

Did you make her jump up on the counter to get her toy at 3:28 or you don't want her doing that stuff because she is a house dog?


----------



## fiona gilmore (Jun 5, 2009)

She is lovely. :grin:

I love playing hide and seek with my dogs, my cabin is kind of sparse though so it gets a bit old! That garage looked great with lots of places to hide stuff!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I enjoyed watching - I have to ask "why is she searching on a line?"


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> She seems to like it:smile: Other people probably think hunt type video is boring..but I like it, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Why is she on a long line?
> 
> Did you make her jump up on the counter to get her toy at 3:28 or you don't want her doing that stuff because she is a house dog?


I would not have her on a line at all usually...
She is on a flexilead. I was going to have her sit way in the garage and go hide the toy outside in the yard. Unfortunately there was a new neighbor on the backside who took the old 6 foot fence down that was there, and put in a decorative wooden fence that is scalloped that is probably 4 ft at each end of a panel and probably just a little over 3 feet in the middle of each panel, and they had a large shepherd cross type pet who was standing on the fence and watching everything we were doing..The dog got pretty excited and his hair was up, every time I tugged a little with her, he started juming up and down and got pretty worked up and the fence did not look too solid to me..., I did not think it was safe enough to hide it out there, because she would most certainly go near that dog while playing the game, not sure if he was a fighter, but he sure looked like he wanted to play with her toy..and that would not be good idea I don't think...you can hear him let out a few barks on th video, he was out there the whole time, standing on the fence watching us with his head at least 18 inches over the fence, so did it in the garage...was not gonna take any chances...and when she does get her toy, she sometimes brings it back to tug, and other times she likes to run around in a victory lap with it, I wanted to contain her for safety, because of that dog...

I did not hide anything real high, or let her climb up there, and did not hide it in any drawers or anything, because it was not my house, did not want her to damage anything.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Ahh I see. I thought it might be a flexi because it was kind of taught all the time.

Thanks!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I thought it would be fine to leave her in the girl's garage while I put on the second coat of paint in the house...oops...better work on the house manners a little:twisted:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPvbRlXHi0I&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

#-o You left a young, crazy Mal pup alone in the same garage where she just played a favorite game of find it?!?! ](*,) ](*,) 
BAD Joby! BAD, BAD Joby! [-X


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> #-o You left a young, crazy Mal pup alone in the same garage where she just played a favorite game of find it?!?! ](*,) ](*,)
> BAD Joby! BAD, BAD Joby! [-X


was waiting for a response LOL, I demolished the room inside the garage to open the space up, on Thursday for the girl....that is the work of a sledgehammer and sawzall..

I thought it was humorous....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I was hoping you weren't that goofy! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPvbR...layer_embedded

I sure hope you aren't really yelling at the dog for this....obviously it is WAY after the fact....so yelling at the dog is wrong #-o](*,)very bad....=; -never do that again!!..... Now go stand in front of a mirror and yell Bad owner.....Bad bad owner!! and repeat...Never correct a dog after the fact- especially a working or sport dog!!:!: But I know you must really know better, being a member of this WDF!  hope you had fun cleaning up that mess.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mo Earle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPvbR...layer_embedded
> 
> I sure hope you aren't really yelling at the dog for this....obviously it is WAY after the fact....so yelling at the dog is wrong #-o](*,)very bad....=; -never do that again!!..... Now go stand in front of a mirror and yell Bad owner.....Bad bad owner!! and repeat...Never correct a dog after the fact- especially a working or sport dog!!:!: But I know you must really know better, being a member of this WDF!  hope you had fun cleaning up that mess.


MO, read above LOL..

It was a JOKE....dog was not even with me when the second video was shot...she was at home , that was after I demolished the previous owners ART studio he had in the garage, the day after the hide and seek game was played...sledgehammer and sawzall....not dog...

it was NOT fun, that old man built his little studio to last...23 contractor bags full of foamboard and insulation, and drywall. and about 1000 lbs of wood and probably 1.5 million nails LOL.......


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

that makes me feel better !!.....but a Mal would have a blast being able to do that- I have a few that would love to show you how much fun they would have- so on your next demolish job, give them a call;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mo Earle said:


> that makes me feel better !!.....but a Mal would have a blast being able to do that- I have a few that would love to show you how much fun they would have- so on your next demolish job, give them a call;-)


I let the dog help break down cardboard sometimes, to fit in in the garbage... she loves to tear boxes down with me..


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I let the dog help break down cardboard sometimes, to fit in in the garbage... she loves to tear boxes down with me..


I hate being the bearer of bad news. I just don't think that dog will ever amount to any thing. I will, however, out of the goodness of my heart, find a good home for that dog. That way, you can move onto a dog that will someday, amount to something.

DFrost


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I hate being the bearer of bad news. I just don't think that dog will ever amount to any thing. I will, however, out of the goodness of my heart, find a good home for that dog. That way, you can move onto a dog that will someday, amount to something.
> 
> DFrost


Good to know, I'll keep it in mind...

I did go by my boss' house last night, he got really drunk...(I like to bring her over there to see how she reacts to a drunk crazy person interacting with her, that has no clue about working type dogs) she is pretty tolerant of his antics...it is pretty funny since he refuses to use any words that she actually knows..:roll:

we were in his garage, and he thought he heard a mouse LOL...told the dog to "*find *the mouse". That was the first time he used a key word with her...I am not sure what she was looking for, she does not know the word mouse, and I am fairly sure there was no mouse, but she sure hunted hard for something for about 20 minutes or so, knocked a bunch of shit over too, LOL...I had her toy in my hand, so not sure what the hell she was really looking for in her mind...

she did steal my seat a couple times by the fire, and tried to guard the chair from me, that was humorous too...guess she wanted to be warm...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> she did steal my seat a couple times by the fire, and tried to guard the chair from me, that was humorous too...guess she wanted to be warm...



It's 75 degrees outside, why do you have a fire. Are you sure it was your boss that was toasted?

haha

DFrost


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

David Frost said:


> It's 75 degrees outside, why do you have a fire. Are you sure it was your boss that was toasted?
> 
> haha
> 
> DFrost


I would say it was about 30 degrees last night here. 

It is 40 right now, with wind chill of 30, and 35 mile per hour gusts...

The Windy City weather pretty much applies to the north suburbs as well.

Most of my friends have chimineas, patio fireplaces, or fire pits, and use them often in the summer as well...it is nice to sit out by a fire at night sometimes...dog loved it, a little too much I think, kept wanting to chew on the burning wood...dumb dog....lol...


----------

